# 1915 Henderson



## Dantheman (Jul 13, 2021)

1915 Henderson


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 13, 2021)

Beautiful motorcycle! Thank you for posting the picture. Barry


----------



## Scubacanuck1984 (Jul 24, 2021)

Beautiful bike!! Thanks for posting


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 25, 2021)

Sweet. I’d love to hear it run.


----------



## Dantheman (Jul 25, 2021)

Here is a video


----------



## Dantheman (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Dantheman (Jul 25, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Beautiful motorcycle! Thank you for posting the picture. Barr


----------



## Dantheman (Jul 25, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Dantheman (Jul 25, 2021)

Scubacanuck1984 said:


> Beautiful bike!! Thanks for posting



Thanks


----------



## dave429 (Jul 25, 2021)

Great bike! Beautiful piece of art!


----------



## Dantheman (Jul 25, 2021)

dave429 said:


> Great bike! Beautiful piece of art!



Thanks


----------



## John (Jul 26, 2021)

Nice!
Just got one of my 1925 motors completed this week. (The only Schwinn I own)


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2021)

John said:


> Nice!
> Just got one of my 1925 motors completed this week. (The only Schwinn I own)
> 
> View attachment 1452400
> ...



Let's see what the rest of it looks like! V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Jul 26, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Let's see what the rest of it looks like! V/r Shawn



Sorry for the hijack, Very nice 1915 Henderson.


----------



## Dantheman (Jul 26, 2021)

No problem that’s awesome!so glad to have this in my collection was rich Schultz 1915 Henderson featured in his book Henderson those elegant machines


----------

